# K9/Police Dogs



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was out walking this weekend, and I came across two Vizsla police dogs with one handler. The dogs were wearing their K9 vests and were sniffing around parked cars at a local event. I was actually quite surprised to see them, as I never new they used Vizsla's as police dogs?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably scent work. A little looking led me to the Dixon, IL police website where they have [http://www.discoverdixon.org/police-department/k-9.html]Bobby the Vizsla[/url] I'm sure there are other departments out there that use them, they just aren't as popular as the German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

I live/work around a big federal building in NYC and people are always asking me if Berkeley is a K9 unit. Typically when im on a lunch break in business attire. He's always sniffing the ground and around cars like he's looking for drugs and money. Hopefully he will find the later.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a reason they are called "the versatile Vizsla"! I have read about one dog that was trained as a seeing eye guide dog for a blind lady. They are just so smart!


----------

